# any good trainers in so cal?



## wynnkid (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm getting my 2 pups in a few days, I'm going to get them started as soon as possible. anyone know of a good trainer in or near imperial county? yuma, palm springs or san diego?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Here are a few who were mentioned on RTF when people asked there for Cali trainers. You would have to contact these folks, go to visit, watch them work dogs etc to determine if they are a fit for you and your dogs. 

Grady Istre Excellence In Dog Training
Bill Quinn www.ruffryderkennels.com
Steve Raney Raney Ranch Retrievers: Labrador Retriever Training - San Diego, CA
Dennis Hayre - www.dennishayrekennels.com
Karen http://www.waterspooklabradors.com


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I would also recommend checking out IVRC, they are a club. You will likely see Bill Quinn at any of their training sessions.

Inland Valley Retriever Club
Inland Valley Retriever Club - Retriever Training and Hunt Tests in Southern California


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

sterregold said:


> Grady Istre Excellence In Dog Training


Grady is first rate, and has tons of experience. A good trainer, and a good guy.

EvanG


----------



## wynnkid (Feb 28, 2011)

the beginning retriever class offered by bill quinn looks to be perfect, everyother weekend for 10 weeks. the cost is right at $200. my problem will be getting weekends off, with my job I get random days off every week, although I can request specific days off I'm not guaranteed them.

also judging by the map it looks like it's about 2.5-3 hours away from me, which isnt not doable, but will be a little far every other week to drive. I'm going to talk to my boss see if he can gaurentee me the weekends off and look into doing this training program


----------



## wynnkid (Feb 28, 2011)

I think I'm going to get this DVD set and try to train my pups myself. I'll at least get a good foundation for them if I want to get live professional training later on. what do u all think about this?

Training Video - Dennis Hayre Kennels


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Books and videos can be great resources to study for your own education, but nothing replaces in-person work with an experienced trainer. They can give you that ongoing advice and guidance and observe the small nuances that may be interfering with success. I made lots of mistakes on my first dog, training with inadequate guidance, and with my second worked with a pro and she came along so much better and now I am far more confident in what needs to be done for the dogs that are following her. I still try to get out and train with that pro when I can to give my dog the best chance of achieving her potential. She always has great little observations that seem to make a difference. It will be more work and time up fron, but it will be worth it in the long run.

Other resources you might want to check out--Evan's _SmartWork_ puppy and obedience stuff, the Dahl's_ 10 Minute Retriever,_ and Cherylon Loveland's _Retriever Puppy Training: The right start for hunting_.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

I suggest asking what specific skills are to be established in 12 weeks. What he referred to on this program is "Basics", which is usually a 6-8 month course of fundamental skills. Choose wisely regards.

EvanG


----------



## wynnkid (Feb 28, 2011)

sterregold, I just ordered the 10 minute retriever on amazon a few days ago, should be here soon.

I also contacted a private instructor here in the imperial valley, were gonna start work early next week, mon or tues. were going to be working on basic obedience. this trainer seems really good, tons of experience and very diverse, trains dogs for pretty much everything (except hunting)  

link to said trainers website:
Mike Burk, 30 years of success - Imperial Valley Professional Dog Training - Don't Blame Them, Train Them! - El Centro, Calexico, Brawley, IV -


----------



## wynnkid (Feb 28, 2011)

evanG are u talking about the school I listed or the DVD? either way I'll do more research before I decide on anything


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

The DVD. The promo stated a "12 week course of Basics". What jumped out at me is that either the course is accelerated, or our definitions of "Basics" are different. 

The man who coined the term, and outlined the coursework for Basics, as it's known and used in virtually all modern methods, was the late Hall of Famer Rex Carr. I was sitting beside him at his grounds in Escalon when he was asked "Rex, how long should Basics take?". He answered flatly "About 6 months. If it takes much longer I become suspect of the dog. If it takes much less I become suspect of the training." I found that both candid and accurate over the ensuing years.

Basics is critically important to the developing retriever, and provides the very foundation on which all other skills are built and maintained. It's something that should not be rushed - even if it sometimes sounds like a good thing.

EvanG


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Just curious, you mentioned that you are getting your pups in a few days, how old are they?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

With new pups you want to keep things brief and fun--work on obedience skills, socializing, familiarity with a variety of terrain and cover, and fun retrieves. Always quit when pup is still up and having fun. Avoid the temptation to do "just one more". You want baby pups to associate work and retrieving with fun and success to build their confidence. As the pups get older you can start to add more structure.

Going to an obedience class can be a great way to socialize your pups (with two you will need a second handler or to go to two classes) and start to work on those required skills under distraction--sit, heel, come, walk on lead.

Basics will not begin until adult teeth are in after age 6 months or so. Up until that point you are working to build a good foundation of responsiveness, respect, and love for retrieving, and setting good habits. For now you can start checking out trainers and get yourself set up for when the pups are old enough for formal basics to begin.

One caution with obedience classes led by people who do not do retriever field training--just ensure that the commands you learn will work in a field setting. A lot of obedience trainers use an arm raised straight up as a signal for the down command, and in field work that is a back signal. Some people find their dogs distinguish the difference well based on setting but I prefer to use different signals. As well, most people use the dog's name as a release to retrieve a mark, rather than a command like "fetch" or "take it" as are often used in obedience.


----------



## wynnkid (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks for the input here guys, these will be my first pups since I was a kid, so everything is new to me. I'm really excited to get them well trained and to lots of outdoor activities.

Sammy I get them on Thursday the 3rd, they will be 7.5 weeks. were born on 1/9/11


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

You're welcome. I applaud your decision to train on your own. It's a great feeling of accomplishment to go from pup to fully trained working retreiver! As to choosing coursework, imagine if you chose the best, most detailed of all courses available? The price for that is $322.95. That's just over half the price of one month with a credible pro. You do get what you pay for!

Good luck. Let me know anytime I can be of help.

EvanG


----------



## wynnkid (Feb 28, 2011)

evanG I dont see what you're talking about for $322, I just see the 12 DVD set for $99 and 2 other DVDs for for about 20 each.

and I will have tons of questions in the coming months/years. thank u for being so helpful


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

wynnkid said:


> thanks for the input here guys, these will be my first pups since I was a kid, so everything is new to me. I'm really excited to get them well trained and to lots of outdoor activities.
> 
> Sammy I get them on Thursday the 3rd, they will be 7.5 weeks. were born on 1/9/11


Two young pups...boy you are going to have a your hands full and a ton of fun!! I hope you have a lot of time on your hands for two busy youngsters.
There is also a club that teaches classes in Escondido. I don't know how far that is from you or what they offer. Hidden Valley Obedience Club (HVOC) has a website you might want to take a look at. I think they have a member that does field with their dogs that might be of some help.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

wynnkid said:


> evanG I dont see what you're talking about for $322, I just see the 12 DVD set for $99 and 2 other DVDs for for about 20 each.
> 
> and I will have tons of questions in the coming months/years. thank u for being so helpful


You're very welcome! The set for $322.95 is at the top of the page, and is called the Total Package Special. It's all 3 books, and every DVD we have. I'm not even suggesting it because I don't know what your performance goals are. It's just the whole enchalada! If you plan to pursue field trials or hunt tests it's a great resource for a flifetime.

The real point of referencing it was how little it is in comparison to hiring your training done. As a former pro I have no problem with hiring one. But there is nothing to compare with the personal feeling of achievement when you do it yourself.

EvanG


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have Evan's program and I enjoy it. Sometimes as a NEWBIE myself I worry about doing stuff without professional help still. Evan why aren't you closer? : For instance I think Gabby is ready for collar conditioning for obedience, but I hesitate doing it on my own. Hopefully I can work it out with someone locally. I do try to follow step by step. Just wish the weather would cooperate here. I see all the land and no snow on the DVD's... sigh. 

Another great DVD for starting a puppy even a bit earlier than Evan's program for pups, is Jackie Merten's "Sound Beginnings". It is a great introductory dvd as well. 

Have fun! Your hands will be FULL with two pups.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Maxs Mom said:


> I have Evan's program and I enjoy it. Sometimes as a NEWBIE myself I worry about doing stuff without professional help still. Evan why aren't you closer? : For instance I think Gabby is ready for collar conditioning for obedience, but I hesitate doing it on my own. Hopefully I can work it out with someone locally. I do try to follow step by step. Just wish the weather would cooperate here. I see all the land and no snow on the DVD's... sigh.


Come on down to KC! Our snow is almost all gone. Maybe a local club will host a seminar, and I can come up there?

EvanG


----------

